

Xobni (YC S06): An App With a Knack for Contacts - Sam_Odio
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703734504575125652120938996.html?mod=WSJ_Tech_RIGHTTopCarousel

======
xs
Hey, how do you know this was YC S06? Can you show me the list of YC
companies?

~~~
dtran
I'm not sure how accurate this is, but someone compiled this for their
research paper:
[http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l1...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l1Vnl5NmZjaTBNQWlJYVozMEE&hl=en)

